# Rough start, rev limited at 3000 RPM.



## 79transam (Dec 22, 2013)

Got a 04 jetta gls 2.0 from my brother. In the last month it has happened twice where the car struggles to start but does. However while driving the car hits 3000 RPM and it stops accelerating. The cel is on. This symptoms usually last until the car sits for a bit and then will operate just finefor weeks. I know iI need to get it scanned but any ideas what it could be?

Car is a 5 speed manual


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Scan it and report back with faults.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Most autoparts stores will read out your fault codes for free.
Make sure you take the car while the check engine light is on and print out or write down all the codes.
Until you get the scan its "anybody's guess".
Would help to know that basic maintenance such as air and fuel filters are good and spark plugs are ok.


----------



## egonzo813 (Jan 5, 2014)

*can you help me?*

Need some help... I have a2004 VW golf GL/ 5 speed... I just got it from a friend that deployed and doesn't have time to work on it...about 6 to 7 months ago it just started limiting the rev at 3000 - 3100 RPM. Even if you change gears.. I flush engine change oil/oil fliter, air fliter, clean out throttle body, clean mass air sensor, used Saeform in fuel to do some cleaning, change gas pedal sensor .. the code that still pops up is P17746 camshaft seneor(CMP)..any help ?


----------



## 79transam (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay been busy moving. Scanned the car and the following faults came up


p0420 
p0343
p0113
p0102
p2181

The plugs are good and the oil is about 1k miles old. Air filter was replaced with oil change not sure on fuel filter but I don't believe this a fuel issue


----------



## 2.SlowMK4 (Jan 24, 2007)

Crank sensor issue?


----------



## 79transam (Dec 22, 2013)

Crank sensor, maf, iat, 02 or catalytic converter, and something to do with the heating and coolingssystem. 

I disconnected the maf and it did not fix the issue. I believe it's the crank sensor. Is that behind the timing belt? Dealer wants 280 to just replace it or 380 to diagnose and replace.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this a BEV or BBW engine? Also, post up fuel trim numbers. P0102 (maf low) could be a symptom and not the problem. Fuel trims and MAF readings are critical info to have to properly diagnose this.

P0343 is a camshaft sensor code, not crankshaft sensor (with a bad crankshaft sensor the engine won't run at all). This could be a timing issue, or a VVT problem if it's a BBW engine.

Could also be a clogged cat, but given the intermittent nature of the problem I doubt it.

P2181 is unrelated to your actual problem, it just means engine temp lower than expected and/or excessive time required to reach closed loop operation. Replacing the temp sensor and thermostat will fix this.


----------



## 79transam (Dec 22, 2013)

It is a BEV engine. How do I go about getting fuel trim numbers? Also would I have to get those numbers while the symptom is present?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Fuel trim numbers can be seen with VCDS in measuring block 032, or with a generic OBDII scan tool capable of reading data.

Doesn't have to be while the symptom is present, but it does have to be before you clear any faults.


----------

